# Disgusting! Help!



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

We camped in Jersey about a month ago, and we found a roach in the bathroom right after we got home. I managed to trap it and feed it to the chickens, but last night we found another. It's disgusting. We have never had bugs in our house or trailer before. I am not even sure how they got in. Does anyone know how to get rid of them? Do I have to empty my trailer out? I read online they can lay up to 40 eggs, and that if you find one you probably have more. Grrr... I hate Jersey. Every time I go there it's something.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There are lots of options but first you should find their hiding place.

As for getting rid of them, sticky paper mats or roach motels are a good non toxic option. Also Borax soap powder is a very good deterrent but you need to make sure you put it where pets wont get into it.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

My guess would be that they got into the underbelly of the trailer. Probably climbed up one of the tires or jacks. You may need to inject something to get rid of them into that cavity.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Being from a big city - Philadelphia - I can tell you that once you have them - they are hard to get rid of. When we finally left the city - we "bombed" our apartment with a bug bomb. This required that we leave the house for several hours. It must have worked as we never saw them again.

This may be extreme, but, its an option - you can always contact an exterminator to see what they may offer.


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> Being from a big city - Philadelphia - I can tell you that once you have them - they are hard to get rid of. When we finally left the city - we "bombed" our apartment with a bug bomb. This required that we leave the house for several hours. It must have worked as we never saw them again.
> 
> This may be extreme, but, its an option - you can always contact an exterminator to see what they may offer.


Bug bomb( or better known as roach foggers here) is your best bet then follow with roach hotels. When you srt off the foggers it says to leave the house closed at least 3-4 hours .....we always do ours when we are going on a trip that way we can leave it 3 days or longer.Oh forgot to say just open all your cabnet doors and drawers.

Here on the Tx Gulf Coast we have big roaches real bad they come in from outside and are a big problem...I hardly ever see any small ones but as soon as i see a big one fly in the door I know it is time to go camping...LOL! One time we got ants in the camper while camping ,i found them when we got home,so I just finished cleaning then set off a fogger and left it closed for a couple of weeks.

Happy Camping....Lynn


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah I figured they were probably in the under belly. I am going to put some traps under there. We have only seen two bigs one, no little ones, and no evidence (poo and what not). We sprayed with roach spray and put down some sticky traps. I will put some under the belly and try that.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Traveling Tek said:


> Yeah I figured they were probably in the under belly. I am going to put some traps under there. We have only seen two bigs one, no little ones, and no evidence (poo and what not). We sprayed with roach spray and put down some sticky traps. I will put some under the belly and try that.


You really wanted to make a hatch in the underbelly anyway, didn't you?


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

haha no I didn't I will most likely pull the heat ducts up and stick them in that way. That's how I got under there before.  Will cold weather kill them when it comes?


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Traveling Tek said:


> haha no I didn't I will most likely pull the heat ducts up and stick them in that way. That's how I got under there before.  Will cold weather kill them when it comes?


Not here it want....they just hide where it is warm.

Happy Camping...Lynn


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

haven't seen one since we followed the tips. Hope that its taken care of.  Thanks everyone. Heard from some other full timers that they had the same problem before and did basically the same things.


----------



## letscamp (Jan 22, 2010)

Two words! *****Boric Acid*****.... Works amazing kills all of them and even after the eggs hatch kills all them so they can reproduce, Used it once and never had a problem again. Harmless to humans, a little goes a long way don't use the bomb or any other spray. Works on ants too. The powder gets on their feet and bodies and they lick it off and die from it.

Good luck, but with this stuff you wont need it.









http://www.google.com/search?q=boric+acid&hl=en&safe=active&client=firefox-a&hs=yhl&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&prmd=ivns&source=univ&tbm=shop&tbo=u&sa=X&ei=wvYdTs25LsTSiAK_r72KCQ&ved=0CHkQrQQ


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

lived with roaches in South America and it was NOT fun!


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Think we got them. Haven't seen one in two weeks. Thanks all for your suggestions. It also seems to have gotten ridden of the little ants we picked up somewhere along the way as well.


----------



## 2011 210RS (May 27, 2010)

Roaches are resilient so you need to be too. They lay eggs but the eggs are not affected by the poison. You treat the living. There are poisons that are pet and child friendly and it leaves a residue that makes the roaches sterile and/or will kill the new ones before they reproduce. I have sprayed the axles and everything that could touch the ground or trees including the openings on the roof. The last thing I want in the trailer is ants and roaches. Don't like free loaders. Remember, roaches like warm and wet. Ants like it dry with wet near by. Ants also release folic acid. That corrodes and breaks down electrical systems. Good luck.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Haven't seen any of either for a while now. Thinking we got rid of them.


----------

